# 10% Discount this weekend at Purchase Peptides!



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

*purcahsepeptides.com is bringing you half price days on select peptides.plus an additional 10% off Friday 22nd thru Sunday 24th by using promo code "twistnshout".   Check out these super discounted pricing on the following products.


CJC1295 W/O DAC 2 MG mod grf 1-29 (USA)    $11.99


IPAMORELIN 2000mcg (USA)      $9.99


MGF 2mg (Mechano Growth Factor)  $14.99


GHRP-2 5MG (USA)  $10.99


GHRP-6 5MG (USA)  $9.99


FRAGMENT 176-191 2mg (USA)  $15.99


HEXARELIN 2 MG $17.99


MELANOTAN 2 10 MG (USA) $22.99


IGF-DES 1MG $49.99


IGF-1 LR3 1mg (USA) $59.99


GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg (buy 1 get 1 free) $55.99


PT-141 (Bremelanotide) (USA) 10 MG $25.99


Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG (USA) $30.99


PEG MGF 2 mg (USA) (buy 4 get 1 free) $39.99






Buy 2 Get 1 FREE Research Chems


Buy 2 Tadalafil Get 1 FREE, NEW PRODUCT


Buy 2 Clenbuterol Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 Clomiphene Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 Tamoxifen Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 T3's Get 1 FREE




"twistnshout" gets you an additional 10% off at check out




Lets not forget to mention that we now have GW- 501516 In Stock!


PLUS THIS WEEKS WINNING ORDER NUMBER IS 4047.
Email loud@purchasepeptides.com to claim your prize.




Thank you everyone for your continued patronage.​*


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 22, 2012)

Order Placed!


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 22, 2012)

no test or tren ?


----------

